# How do I culture



## Asa (Jun 22, 2007)

I would like time proven culture advice from the pros. I culture my own fruitflies, but have yet to find a culture medium that works. Help, please.


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2007)

Carolina.com sells a medium that I have used for years. It works great. It comes in different size bags and contains a mold inhibitor. Add a pinch of yeast and water and you're good to go.


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

How long does it stay without mold?


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2007)

> How long does it stay without mold?


My cultures never mold.


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow. You don't do anything special?


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2007)

> Wow. You don't do anything special?


Carolina.com medium, pinch of yeast, water. The medium has mold inhibitor in it.


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

So the mold inhibitor lasts a while... thanks Rick! This should stop my culturing problems.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 25, 2007)

> > Wow. You don't do anything special?
> 
> 
> Carolina.com medium, pinch of yeast, water. The medium has mold inhibitor in it.


I can't quite find it. Can you provide a link? Thanks.


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

I can't find it either.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 25, 2007)

what is culturing anyway and what is it for?


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 25, 2007)

Raising fruit flies for our mantids.


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

You can probably find more in the search feature...


----------



## spawn (Jun 25, 2007)

Typically what works is: banana, oats, water, vinegar, table sugar, active dry yeast. In that order, from greatest quantity to least. I used to stick a lil' paprika into the mix before when I fed to my dart frogs to prompt some better color development, but I don't think mantids have the xanthopores frogs do. The banana is mixed with the oats 1:1; water added to make it more liquidy; vinegar as a mold inhibitor; table sugar to counteract the vinegar's smell and make the media more appealing (obviously); active dry yeast (sold in paper packets) sprinkled lightly on the top (or it becomes too soupy) after all the media is in the cup/vial/what have you as food for the adults.

The key to making it work is experimenting, and getting the right amount of each ingredient. You don't want it too soupy or the things will drown/can't move. You don't want it to be too dry/solid because then the larvae can't move/can't eat.

The ingredients I listed above is just an example of my formula, because it's efficient for my resources at hand. I see formulas all the time that contain the most basic human food (molasses; grape jelly; anything sweet; fatty stuff; meat; potatoes). The key is to find something that doesn't mold quickly and doesn't rot. The amount you use is paramount to the media's longevity. Also, you increase the yields by increasing solid surface area. Don't just stick the media at the bottom, and leave 6/10 free space. Stick something in the free space. Be it narrow sticks, coffee filters, or the popular excelsior, because once the walls are covered with larvae pupae, you've used it all up. Increase egg laying possibilities by three times by sticking something in between.


----------

